# MGG Carbon Hydra



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Been away from the home made lately....because I have been going nuts with CNC machines!

I have had this carbon fiber board in my shop for months, waiting to be made into cool stuff. Today was that day!

I edited the file to cut be cut with a 1/8" carbide endmill. The scales are cocobolo and an exceptional selection of bloodwood from Can-opener.

Here she is!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

That looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> That looks fantastic!!!


Working on a very special, double thickness of this material with a red spacer...can you say....Ferrari?


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

I only say that is fabulous!!!!
Dico soltanto che é favolosa!!!!
Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

I love Ferrari


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Sexy!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

VERY SEXY!!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Amazing as usual!!!!!


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Great job. I like.


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Like it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustSlingIt (Sep 14, 2015)

Love carbon fibre, an amazing material. Great looking slingshot too!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!! But there is a small, somewhat subjective, problem...it's not set up for TTF. I'll never be able to give it the review it deserves if it's not set up for the way I shoot :neener: :rofl: .

Awesome choice of materials and well put together.

Keep making the eye candy!!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very good looking one, bravo!

jazz


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Very slim, but with carbon fiber it's probably rock solid. I like the look of the palm swells. I can't wait for the Ferrari slingshot.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Wafer thin, strong, very pocketable...simple clean design THAT WORKS. Nice CNC project...amazing tech it is. The bevels and fit...that sure takes skill to do it perfectly like you did.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

very nice I'm still working on my craft.. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/MakeSlingshots?ref=listing-shop-header-item-count


----------



## KoalaSlingshots (Jun 29, 2015)

Love the slingshot. I'm a big fan of slim slingshots, this one I like!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!! But there is a small, somewhat subjective, problem...it's not set up for TTF. I'll never be able to give it the review it deserves if it's not set up for the way I shoot :neener: :rofl: .
> 
> Awesome choice of materials and well put together.
> 
> Keep making the eye candy!!


You and your TTF haha. Thanks GW!



Chuck Daehler said:


> Wafer thin, strong, very pocketable...simple clean design THAT WORKS. Nice CNC project...amazing tech it is. The bevels and fit...that sure takes skill to do it perfectly like you did.


The bevels are actually done post CNC, I've said before, the CNC gets me maybe 50% of the way there.


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

That catty looks like a slingshot and a unicorn made a baby. Pure magic


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Sexy!  Looks awesome!  Way to go! 

Do you have speed control on the router motor?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Sexy!  Looks awesome!  Way to go!
> 
> Do you have speed control on the router motor?


No, it seems to want to chew through hardwoods at 10,000 rpm at 240w. I can change the belt to make it run about 46,000 but I want the clean edge with the down cut bits I am using (single flute).

I have a speed controller assembly coming in the mail but max speed is working


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Excellent workmanship!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

You are always on the cutting edge my friend . Looks great!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

CARBON FIBER!

Florida Forks


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy!  Looks awesome!  Way to go!
> ...


I asked because I have recently been slowing my router down for G-10 cutting and it seems to help a lot. At 10,000 rpm you are already below half the speed of most off the shelf routers which typically run around 27,000 rpm

I had good results cutting G-10 at 8,000 rpm  Keep up the good work


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > Can-Opener said:
> ...


Do you mean the CNC spindle or the router used to shape the handle scales?

If you meant the spindle, than the number I said is correct, 10,000 RPM and at .05 depth of cut, so pretty shallow.

If you meant the router, I had that set on near the lowest setting. I found with hardwoods I have a better finish with a slower speed, on my other CF shooter, I had it set mid way so it was about...12,000 ish RPM. I usually have it maxed out at 30,000 for HDPE.

Thanks Randy!


----------

